# New Briggs plastic carbs



## nbpt100 (Jun 1, 2015)

I have come across a couple of the newer Briggs carbs that are almost all plastic.

Just wondering what people use to clean them. 

I am a bit apprehensive to use carb cleaner on them and have used conservative amounts of brake cleaner as it is not as aggressive. I also use soap and water on the plastic bowls and dry them out.

I don't know what Briggs officially says. 

Curious what do folks use who may deal a lot with these carbs.?


----------



## geogrubb (Jul 28, 2006)

I use Walmart SuperTec Brake Parts cleaner for everything, if it won't clean it then it probably needs replaced. Have a good one. Geo


----------



## 30yearTech (Sep 14, 2006)

I am with Geo on this one. I use brake parts cleaner also. Plastic carburetors are much easier to clean then metal ones as the build up does not adhere to the surface as bad as on metal, cleans easily with minimal brushing.


----------



## finaprint (Jan 29, 2006)

Test the plastic with something, many of them now are unaffected by even harsh solvents, gasoline itself is one of them. I've used acetone (much more aggressive than carb cleaner) on plenty of carb parts that are plastic, I just test them first.


----------

